
Replace PHP - glazskunrukitis
http://www.pltgames.com/competition/2013/5
======
donutdan4114
As a PHP advocate, I'm sure people will hate this comment, but PHP is not
_that_ bad of a language. It is just used terribly by thousands of sub-par
developers.

Given a really good web framework, it can become quite elegant. Of course, you
can always stray from the course and just hack at things to get them to work,
but that destroys the point of using a framework.

The problem isn't PHP, it's the people writing PHP.

And I get the argument that the language should help facilitate good
practices, but it's like Atheism; if you're an atheist, you don't believe
you're going to Hell, but that doesn't mean you just do terrible things
because you have no fear of Hell. If you are generally a good person, you'll
do good things. If you are generally a good programmer, you can write good
applications, no matter the language.

Obviously, there are other things that make PHP awkward, inconsistent, and
feel like a hack sometimes. But a good programmer will try to avoid those
issues and instead find a better, more elegant solution.

I'm sure a good number of people will disagree with me on this.

------
fabriceleal
An interesting proposition. I feel that this will be my first participation in
this game. Just have to find a cool idea and some time. Anyone has been
following or participating in these competitions?

